# Last game: Dallas Mavericks @ Seattle Supersonics



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*at







*
*Dallas Mavericks [66-15] at Seattle Supersonics [31-50]*
 | Wednesday, April 18, 2007 | Seattle, WA | Key Arena | 10:00pm ET | 
| *TV*: KTXA | *Radio: *ESPN-FM 103.3; KFZO-FM 99.1 (Spanish) 

*Game Notes*

For different reasons, the Dallas Mavericks and Seattle SuperSonics each have not played a meaningful game in at least a week. 

The teams conclude their vastly different regular seasons Wednesday when they meet at KeyArena. 

Dallas (66-15) has been resting starters and key players since clinching the NBA's best record and home-court advantage throughout the playoffs. That trend continued Tuesday as Dirk Nowitzki, Jerry Stackhouse, Josh Howard and Erick Dampier all did not play in Tuesday's 111-82 loss to the Golden State Warriors, who completed a sweep of the Mavericks and may be their first-round playoff opponent in the Western Conference. 

You've got to play somebody," Mavericks owner Mark Cuban said. "The Warriors are a good team, and that's Nellie's style of ball... It's not about Nellie, and it's not about the Warriors. It's about how we play." 

A win would put the Mavericks in elite company with the sixth-best single-season record in NBA history, joining the 1985-86 Boston Celtics, 1991-92 Chicago Bulls and 1999-2000 Los Angeles Lakers -- all squads that finished 67-15 and would eventually win NBA titles. 

Mavericks coach Avery Johnson had a makeshift lineup on Tuesday that included Greg Buckner, Devean George, DeSagana Diop, rookie Maurice Ager and Jose Juan Barea -- five players with a combined 33 starts this season. Ager scored a season-high 20 points while Barea added 13 and 10 rebounds in his first NBA start. 

Regardless of who plays for the Mavericks, they will be trying to complete a second straight season series sweep and win their 10th consecutive game over the SuperSonics (31-50) since a 107-102 loss Dec. 9, 2004. 

Seattle, which will miss the playoffs for the fourth time in five seasons, has lost four straight and eight of its last nine following a 109-98 loss to the Los Angeles Lakers. The Sonics -- who never led and allowed Kobe Bryant to score 50 points -- need a win to avoid their worst finish since going 26-56 in the 1972-73 season, a task that will be more difficult without injured starters Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour and Earl Watson. 

"I thought we played great," Seattle coach Bob Hill said, "and we didn't have anybody." 

Rashard Lewis scored 24 points, Mike Wilks added a career-high 22 and Chris Wilcox had 20 and 10 rebounds for his 20th double-double. 

The game might also be the last for the Sonics in Seattle, the franchise's only home since joining the league in 1967. The Washington state Legislature announced Monday it will not vote on a bill that would have provided funding for the proposed King County Events Center in a legislative session that expires on Sunday. 

Sonics owner Clay Bennett has said the team would only be viable in Seattle with a new arena. 

"Clearly at this time, the Sonics and (WNBA's) Storm have little hope of remaining in the Puget Sound region," Bennett said in a statement. "By its inaction, the Legislature has delivered the message that they are indifferent to the notion of the Sonics and Storm leaving the market." 

Reserve Austin Croshere had career highs of seven 3-pointers and 34 points off the bench to lead the Mavericks to a 122-102 win over the Sonics on Jan. 30.












Who's hot: *Avery Johnson* 

The Mavericks coach will be hot if his team doesn't come out firing on all cylinders. For more than a week, Johnson has said the Seattle game will be a dress rehearsal for the playoffs. He'll probably go with a regular rotation, and the starting five should see considerable action. Dallas averaged 112.3 points in its three wins over Seattle this season. The Mavs should step on the gas and never let up this time, too. They'll want to stay healthy, get home and gear up for the playoffs. 



Who's not: *The Sonics* 

Seattle is 2-8 in its last 10 games. To make matters worse, the Sonics allowed Kobe Bryant to rack up 50 points Sunday as the Lakers won to clinch a playoff spot. There isn't much to suggest the Sonics will come out swinging today, either. Ray Allen, the Sonics' leading scorer, is out after having surgery April 7 to remove bone spurs from both ankles. Without Allen, Seattle is 9-17 this season and has been outscored by an average of 4.4 points per game.


*Injuries*
*Mavs: * Center Erick Dampier _(right shoulder)_ should play. 
*Sonics: * Ray Allen _(bone spurs)_ and Earl Watson _(sprained left ankle)_ are out. Luke Ridnour _(sprained left ankle)_ is doubtful.











​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> A win would put the Mavericks in elite company with the sixth-best single-season record in NBA history, joining the 1985-86 Boston Celtics, 1991-92 Chicago Bulls and 1999-2000 Los Angeles Lakers -- all squads that finished 67-15 and would eventually win NBA titles.


Not that it would guarantee us the title, but it would be nice accomplishment and maybe a good sign for the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a creepy feeling about the playoffs...

:stupid: that there's a sig for anybody who wants it.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Another season winding up.. Its sad, I hate the end of basketball season, once the season is over I want it back.. I couldnt care less about the playoffs.. ok yeah, I care more about the playoffs, but that means I have to go with 4 months without any basketball, and that, is what I find depressing. Good season boys, lets put it in the history books by adding one more thing in June.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas seem to be playing their main guys in the first quarter.

Good to see Damp back out there


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think that was a showing you can be pleased with going into the playoffs.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> I have a creepy feeling about the playoffs...
> 
> :stupid: that there's a sig for anybody who wants it.


Done and Done.


----------

